# Forum Stability



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

PHPBB is a piece of shit and we've never even been close to 260 people on at once actively doing stuff. There's no way around it. I bought $20's worth of extra ram and it's still getting annihilated.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you going to employ a similar system to the previous forum? In that your going to disallow guests to view the forum?


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Are you going to employ a similar system to the previous forum? In that your going to disallow guests to view the forum?


Won't help. I'd have to shut off registrations to reduce traffic, and if we do that we might as well rename ourselves the PVCC. The point of the forum is to get information out.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2014)

You could restrict registration to like certain days of the week. I've been on websites that restricted registration to Fridays and Saturdays.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll pitch in money if that would help out, null.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Won't help. I'd have to shut off registrations to reduce traffic, and if we do that we might as well rename ourselves the PVCC. The point of the forum is to get information out.



I appreciate you keeping these forums alive and open to everyone through your own funds, Null. Even if I don't use the forums that often.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> PHPBB is a piece of shit and we've never even been close to 260 people on at once actively doing stuff. There's no way around it. I bought $20's worth of extra ram and it's still getting annihilated.


I would have thought that for around $100 a year, you could get webhosting that could handle a few thousand visitors, no problem. Then again, that's not my area of expertise. The cwcki forums, and the cwcki, do seem to easily get overwhelmed though. What can be done to improve website resilience at a reasonable cost?


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Webhosting is an expensive service. The problem isn't actually outbound traffic volume, it's memory usage. The forum runs on phpBB, and being someone who personally does 'software as a service' for a living I can tell you the code quality is abysmal. It's a seriously outdated codebase that has been held together by duct tape and bits of string for over a decade now. The black fact is that the forum eats up a lot more memory than it should, and even with Linode's very generous volume of memory it still gets eaten up by a mere 300 users.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it really worth moving though?

After a few days traffic levels will drop back to normal; unless Chrissy does something really unexpected.  I can live with the slow speeds for a few days 8-)


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:
			
		

> Is it really worth moving though?
> 
> After a few days traffic levels will drop back to normal; unless Chrissy does something really unexpected.  I can live with the slow speeds for a few days 8-)


No, it's not. Not unless traffic levels stay high. Then I might look into a professional forum suite.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> No, it's not. Not unless traffic levels stay high. Then I might look into a professional forum suite.



Would you stay with Phpbb or go to a different software like vBulletin?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 15, 2014)

Whatever you need to do, please do.  Also, please let us know if the financial end of things gets to be an issue.


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2014)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> Whatever you need to do, please do.  Also, please let us know if the financial end of things gets to be an issue.


The intense traffic flow is probably over now. We'll have higher-than-normal traffic because more people have been introduced to Chris, but that the server can handle.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2014)

~20 minutes of downtime due to massive data center Linode relying on having issues.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 12, 2014)

The forums are displaying very oddly in Firefox, I cannot post or edit threads and mChat isn't viewable. I switched to Internet explorer and it seems to be working fine. Albiet gifs run slow.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 12, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> The forums are displaying very oddly in Firefox, I cannot post or edit threads and mChat isn't viewable. I switched to Internet explorer and it seems to be working fine. Albiet gifs run slow.


I'm using Firefox and it's running fine for me, are you sure you were logged in?


----------



## Watcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:


> I'm using Firefox and it's running fine for me, are you sure you were logged in?


 Yes

What happens when I try and view mchat


Spoiler











 
What happens when I try and post


Spoiler










 
What happens when I try and edit threads



Spoiler


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 12, 2014)

You were banned.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 12, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> You were banned.


 I posted just fine in Internet Explorer, I'm just incapable of doing so in Firefox.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Mar 12, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> The forums are displaying very oddly in Firefox, I cannot post or edit threads and mChat isn't viewable. I switched to Internet explorer and it seems to be working fine. Albiet gifs run slow.


I am using Firefox and this thing logs out by itself sometimes, it may be that.
Or it may be this specific version of firefox, it has been giving me problems lately.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2014)

Everyone using FireFox has complained about the forums. Katsu, Cuddle, Femboi. Stop being furfags and get Chrome or something.

I don't know how to fix these issues. They sound like browser problems.


----------



## applecat (Mar 12, 2014)

I use Firefox and haven't had an issue with the forum. I do seem to get randomly logged out when I'm on my phone, though.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 12, 2014)

I also use firefox, but I only get logged out sometimes when clicking links in mchat. Never on my phone though.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 12, 2014)

Firefox is the browser that John Matrix, Dutch Schaefer, Rocky Balboa, Applecat, and Juan from The Refrigerator use.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with firefox (except for the experimental scrolling background feature which slowed it down to unusability, that's just because spidermonkey is shit tho).


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)

I use Firefox too. It's nice and doesn't give me issues


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Mar 12, 2014)

Firefox is just as shitty here as it is on any other site. 

"Hey, I noticed there are still resources left on your computer. Let me fix that"


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 12, 2014)

I use lynx. This site is awesome on lynx.

(seriously though i use firefox to browse this forum and i've had no problems.)


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 13, 2014)

Used Firefox and seemed alright for me. Only problem was that the chat sound seems to glitch up the sound system of my computer back then, but not really much of a problem now.


----------



## exball (Mar 13, 2014)

Chrome bitches.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 13, 2014)

exball said:


> Chrome bitches.


fuck yes. Using chrome made my penis grow an inch in girth and sped up my recovery from the....."veet incident"


----------



## Watcher (Mar 13, 2014)

It seems downgrading a version of Firefox fixed my issues


----------

